# Just Purchased Orignal Kindle Fire on the Bay



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hi Everybody!

I just purchased a used original Kindle Fire on the Bay, presently using a Kindle Paperwhite e-reader and decided to do a bit of an upgrade.

I am 57 and being my age, this is a real tech adventure for me, ANY INFO, TIPS, would be greatly appreciated.

I got the Fire because I wanted a color tablet that was fairly simple to use. I mainly read books, but would like to get some color mags as well and to watch some movies and episodes that Amazon offers. Not for sure about Apps, I am a fairly simple kind of guy. I also separately ordered off the Bay a wall outlet fast charger, should come in about the same time.

Any basics to offer to help me get started? Anythings to watch out for? How is the sound quality? Can you read at night in bed with the lights turned off like you can with the Paperwhite? Any info at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You and nice to meet everyone!*


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dozens of people have read my message and NOT ONE REPLY?  NO HELP for a newbie?

OK, sorry I wasted my time here, goodbye.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to kindleboards.  I hope that you will enjoy your kindle fire.  Yes, you can read on it with the lights out.  I set the brightness down very low when I do that or when I have a small light on in the room.

I've been using KFHD 7"  a lot for the Amazon prime instant videos.  It's gotten in the way of my book reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I will just point out that we have a diverse, busy, and _international_ membership. . . it was only about 10 hours between your first and second post during a time when a lot of our members were either working or sleeping.  _Many_ of our members only check in once a day.

Until you have the device in had, my best suggestion is to check out the FAQ at the top of this board and perhaps browse some of the other threads. Of course the product page at Amazon will have information, as well as links to their Help pages.

Once you have the device in hand and have specific questions, it will be easier to answer specifically.

Oh! . . . . I see now you sent me a PM that you found the FAQ already! Great!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

You will love your Fire. I am much like you and first got my Fire last spring-I am surprised how much I love it.

My favorite thing is reading-at night I find it best to put white font on black background and the brightness setting all the way down: otherwise it is too bright in a dark room. My daughter was complaining about that with her Fire and I told her this same thing-how's that for the old teaching the young!

If you like Sudoku, there is a nice free version "Andoku". I also enjoy some of the physics-based apps: BridgeBasher is free. Other free apps I use are ColorNote; CalculatorPlus; YouVersion The Bible App; The Weather Channel; Audible (for audible books from Audible.com.) Of course, check for the free app of the day, every day.

Call your internet provider if you need help setting up your email-they walked me through it step by step.

I keep my wifi turned off most of the time and get MUCH better battery life than a friend who keeps hers on most of the time. Amazon told me that even when the Fire is off (asleep), the wifi on is still using battery.

My son-in-law, likes this case for his Fire: http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Revolve-Genuine-Rotating-Standing/dp/B009RH9FR6/ref=sr_1_35?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1361968259&sr=1-35&keywords=kindle+fire+case bc he can read in portrait mode at the table or use in landscape mode, but then I got this case and he was even more impressed with it bc I can take the fire out of the stand and hold it in the sleeve for an easier hold. http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Dual-View-Amazon-Android-Compatible/dp/B005QBK6B6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361968487&sr=8-2&keywords=kindle+fire+case+roocase


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't be afraid to try out apps.    Start simple maybe with weather ones or something like that.  I didn't grow up with technology either.  The Fire is very easy to use.  Be patient and search out the info that is out there and you might suprise yourself with how much you can do.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all very much, sorry if I was impatient, but with dozens of views and no replies, I thought I had BO or something.  lol lol

Yes, I just got it in today, have downloaded a couple of apps, gotten a subscription to National Geographic magazine, did the Amazon Cloud Importer thing and imported some of my iTunes music to the Amazon Cloud, they sound good on the Kindle Fire, all my books are showing up, THIS IS GREAT!

Thank you again everyone, VERY MUCH and yes, I will be back with lots of questions, I am sure!


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Downloaded 3 apps, got a free book, found out I already have Audible on the Fire, so might try an audio book next week.  This is fun!  I am home 99% of the time, I really didn't like my iPad 1 all that much, way too big and bulky for me to handle, this 7 inch A Kindle Fire is much lighter and easier to manipulate and we have a Wi-Fi router, so it is great, don't need 3g/4g or whatever because am at home.  lol  I think it is going to work a lot better for me.

Found out how to do bookmarks, I THINK, but not for sure, didn't work on my National Geographic magazine, but the mag did remember my place on it's own?  What I meant by didn't work is the blue flag / market didn't show up when I touched the upper right corner.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a little Leary e about Audio books when purchased off ot Amazon... Perhaps I'm just not paying attention when I purchase a audio book...because of the 3 I though I was purchasing only one was in fact an audio book...
Using Audiobooks website I always get what I want...

I find the Radio apps ( TUNE IN RADIO) extremely useful since I NEED to listen to something when I go to bed..and since CSpan is not available for the Kindle I can still listen to CSpan history lectures and their Q&A programs via TUNE IN ...plus set a timer to turn the darn kindle off at whatever time I want ..It also allows me to listen to just about any "radio station" I want to no matter where I happen to be in the country ..Talk music whatever ...

I purchased mine when they first hit the market (had to wait until they were released...and I still enjoy watching 
some the the videos Documentaries specially Ken Burns ones (free for the most part if you are a prime member) 
After over a year I'm still satisfied ...my only gripe is the sound. is not as good as the Fire HD I purchased for my wife 

Bob G..


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Bob G

Well I just got my first audio book from Audible.com directly, got their $14.95 a month plan with one free book per month and 30% discount on others through the month if I want them and it says free newspaper subscriptions?  Will have to find out about that one.

I NEVER buy new technology, old ebayer here, our cell phones, iPad 1s, Kindles have all been used from eBay, I REFUSE to pay new prices!  lol

I will upgrade to Kindle Fire HD when it is significantly discounted on eBay later on.  : )  The sound on my Kindle Fire 1 is not bad, but I have also heard that it is much better on the Kindle Fire HD, so your info backs that up, glad to hear it, will be looking forward to it later when I upgrade again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> Downloaded 3 apps, got a free book, found out I already have Audible on the Fire, so might try an audio book next week. This is fun! I am home 99% of the time, I really didn't like my iPad 1 all that much, way too big and bulky for me to handle, this 7 inch A Kindle Fire is much lighter and easier to manipulate and we have a Wi-Fi router, so it is great, don't need 3g/4g or whatever because am at home. lol I think it is going to work a lot better for me.
> 
> Found out how to do bookmarks, I THINK, but not for sure, didn't work on my National Geographic magazine, but the mag did remember my place on it's own? What I meant by didn't work is the blue flag / market didn't show up when I touched the upper right corner.


With periodicals, I don't think you can 'bookmark' the same way you do in books. It should remember where you are, though I've found with my Washington Post that, if I close it, do something else with the Kindle App part of the device, and then go back to the Post, it defaults to the front page again. It's relatively easy to see where I left off as the headlines are highlighted or not depending on whether I've read them already.

One can, however, 'clip' an article I believe. . . . I know I can on my regular Kindle. . . . I should probably verify that it works the same on the Fire, but I can't off hand recall the steps. HMMMM. I'll shut up now and post again when I'm sure of something.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't go hog wild buying books at Audible-they have a lot of sales; many of the books in my wish list have popped up in their sales.

Tantor.com andLearnoutloud.com also offer audio books, sometimes at better prices or for free. Some of their offerings even link over to Audible, sometimes at cheaper prices.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Pickett, good advice, I am listening to my first book now, it is 17 1/2 hours in length time for listening, that will take me awhile.  I enjoy reading a great deal, so I will be doing that as well.  I got a Amazon Prime Membership and can borrow one book a month for free, so that will help.

I will keep your advice about watching for sales in the forefront of my mind, these are not necessarily cheap.  lol lol  But I do like listening, it's fun.

You mentioned Tantor.com and earnoutloud.com, I take it I can listen to their books on my Audible app?

Thanks again!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Per Tantor.com and LearnoutLoud.com and listening on the Audible app:

I doubt it, but there must be some other way to listen-an app or something. Because I always listen on my ipod, I hadn't considered that. Some of their books, though, do link over to Audible and become part of your Audible library.

Unless you only listen while sitting down, an inexpensive mp3 player is fantastic-put it in your pocket and walk through your day, to the end of the world and back, listening to a book!


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Have had the Fire for a week now, ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!

It is what I had envisioned and wanted.  it works great, love that I can change the page color on books that I read, got down the bookmark function, trying out new apps, found out I can use my HBO Go on it from our ATT Uverse TV package, email works great and can view and download pics sent to it.  Audiobooks and music sound great as well.

Well I know I am good to go with it until April 13, 2014, that is when my Squaretrade extended warranty expires, got one for a year.  By that time, maybe if it has not played out, I might upgrade to a Kindle Fire HD whatever.  lol lol

This is a lot of fun, much prefer the size and weight to an iPad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding audiobooks, keep in mind, too, that you can probably borrow them free from your local library through Overdrive, and there's an app for that.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> Have had the Fire for a week now, ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!
> 
> It is what I had envisioned and wanted. it works great, love that I can change the page color on books that I read, got down the bookmark function, trying out new apps, found out I can use my HBO Go on it from our ATT Uverse TV package, email works great and can view and download pics sent to it. Audiobooks and music sound great as well.
> 
> ...


For someone that seemed nervous over this new tech adventure, you have done a lot! Maybe Amazon will have another upgrade to the Fire next year. I think the HD was a big improvement over the original Fire although the original Fire was an amazing little first tablet for me.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks maries!

Yes, I was nervous, but that ebbed away thank goodness.

Actually what I wanted in it more than anything else was a color e-reader and it is certainly that and much more.

I got a really neat old world globe style cover for it, I can position it to where the front flap hooks into the back at an angle and it stands up! : )

I am thinking about getting a gelskin for it as well.

So the Kindle Fire HD was a big improvement, huh?  Well MAYBE I might not wait a whole year, maybe later this year I will get one of those and give this one to my better half.  lol lol


----------

